# STR II results, a longer wait????



## jgtkd (Jun 13, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone out there has taken the Structural II exam and gotten back results good or bad? And, if so....if the results came the same time as the PE results.

I would think it would take longer based on the fact they have to hand grade all the exams and just can't run it through a scanner. But, there are fewer examinees who take the test so compiling data would take as long. Maybe a push, I don't know.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 13, 2007)

This was true in the past, but the SE2 is now sent out with everything else.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

I just have to say that those of you who take SE2 are amazing, there is no way I could ever do that exam... Actually if I failed the exam I took it is becasue of structural... I like Electrical &amp; National Electrical Code so much better


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on STR II. Alright, now I'm anxious! I live in Wisconsin, but took the test in Arizona. So, I'll have to add a couple of days for mail service to when others start getting their results.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

jgtkd said:


> Thanks for the heads up on STR II. Alright, now I'm anxious! I live in Wisconsin, but took the test in Arizona. So, I'll have to add a couple of days for mail service to when others start getting their results.


Where you live in WI? I grew up there and then moved to MN 5 years ago.


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 13, 2007)

The Milwaukee area. Did you go to college around here, or there in Minn? Packers or Vikings?


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

jgtkd said:


> The Milwaukee area. Did you go to college around here, or there in Minn? Packers or Vikings?


I grew up in Northern WI, went to MSOE, then moved to MN after graduation.

PACKERS ALL THE WAY!!

You didn't ask 'Bubbler' or 'Drinking Fountain'?


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 13, 2007)

Packers....right on, can't forget your roots. If only we could have gotten Randy Moss, huh?

I went to Mosee as well. Grad in '97 with AE and then again in '04 with MS in structures. How 'bout you?

Figured Bubbler was only a Milwaukee term. 'Rummage Sale' or 'Yard Sale'?


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

jgtkd, since you started this thread, I can't feel guilty about us hijacking it.

Growing up in WI, its really hard not to be a die hard Packer fan... Plus it is fun to make fun of Viking fans all the time (and I live with one). We went to a Twins game during work a few weeks a go and our VP bought the "MN Sports History" book/had it signed by Sid Hartman(StarTribune sports reporter), he was looking through it at the beginning of the game and I said "Where is the picture of the Vikings winning the superbowl?"... got a bad look, but I couldn't resist.

As far as Moss, he is a good player but he is problems... Honestly I wish Farve would retire to let the new guy play.

I graduated from MSOE in '02 with AE degree (electrical specialty). Bubbler I think is a Wisconsin thing. For me it was always 'Pop' until I moved to Milwaukee, then it became 'Soda'... where I live now it is called 'Pop' but I still call it Soda (Check out the Pop/Soda/Coke/etc. map elsewhere on EB.com, under shoot the breeze I believe... seems to be accurate). I always heard it called "Garage Sale" but sometimes "Rummage Sale"... rarely 'Yard Sale'


----------



## jgtkd (Jun 13, 2007)

Vikings winning the superbowl....Ha! That is a good one. I'll remember to give that to my friends who unfortunately are Viking fans.

You know there was this website I got from an email a while back that was able to identify where you live by what slang terms you used. I recall that rummage sale was distintive to milwaukee. And Yard sale was I think for chicago.

These slang quizes on this site are pretty fun: http://www.funtrivia.com/quizzes/humanitie...ican_slang.html

Ya know, I my wife was watching "Little People, Big World" on discovery or whatever, and they featured MSOE has hosting a little persons basketball game. First time I've ever seen MSOE shown on anything nationally broadcast before.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the slang quiz about 'Yoopers', going to college in Milwaukee it was funny because so many people didn't know what a Yooper was.

Didn't know they had that event at MSOE, I know they do a lot at the new Kern Center. I guess that is where we have to go pick up they marathon registration packets this fall for the Milwaukee Marathon. There was a murder case in Southwestern WI where they used MSOE's rapidprototyping lab to recontruct the skull, from that someone used clay to get what the lady would have looked like and it did lead to finding the killer, that was on some nationally broadcast crime/science TV show.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 13, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> I like the slang quiz about 'Yoopers', going to college in Milwaukee it was funny because so many people didn't know what a Yooper was.


I went to Michigan Tech, in the northern reaches of Yooperland. I'll never forget my first trip up there to visit campus. We had stopped at a diner somwhere on U.S. 2 and were seated at a table with a window looking toward the parking lot. A car pulled up and parked right in front of us, with a man and a woman inside. Once parked, they both reached down, pulled their beer bottles out of their laps and set them on the dashboard, and came inside to eat.

Oh, and it was raining with temps in the upper 30's in mid-July.

I miss those days. Now I'm just a working stiff in Troll-land. And 10940623:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> I went to Michigan Tech, in the northern reaches of Yooperland. I'll never forget my first trip up there to visit campus. We had stopped at a diner somwhere on U.S. 2 and were seated at a table with a window looking toward the parking lot. A car pulled up and parked right in front of us, with a man and a woman inside. Once parked, they both reached down, pulled their beer bottles out of their laps and set them on the dashboard, and came inside to eat.
> Oh, and it was raining with temps in the upper 30's in mid-July.
> 
> I miss those days. Now I'm just a working stiff in Troll-land. And 10940623:


Where did you grow up? I grew up in northern WI about 1.5 hours from Ironwood/Hurley. I have driven good old US 2 several times... My family would usually pour their beer into a plastic coffee mug with a cover if there were going down a major road. I do hate those days when it is barely above freezing and raining... at that point I just rather have snow.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 14, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> Where did you grow up? I grew up in northern WI about 1.5 hours from Ironwood/Hurley. I have driven good old US 2 several times... My family would usually pour their beer into a plastic coffee mug with a cover if there were going down a major road. I do hate those days when it is barely above freezing and raining... at that point I just rather have snow.


I grew up about an hour's drive north of Detroit. It's amazing how much difference 5 degrees of latitude can make on the climate.

I agree--I'd much rather have cold and snow than cold and rain.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 14, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> I went to Michigan Tech


Growing up in rural northern WI, I did not want to go to MTU, I wanted to go to a more populated/urbanized area. Granted Houghton is much larger than were I grew up, but I was ready to try the big city. We were not in the lake effect snow zone, what a difference 50 miles makes, up there they could get pounded. Houghton sure can get some great snow. Did you ever ski at Mount Bohemia up there? (It has been open less than 10 years, it was some of the most difficult skiing I have ever done, even compared to out west. Its an expert only place.).


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> Growing up in rural northern WI, I did not want to go to MTU, I wanted to go to a more populated/urbanized area. Granted Houghton is much larger than were I grew up, but I was ready to try the big city. We were not in the lake effect snow zone, what a difference 50 miles makes, up there they could get pounded. Houghton sure can get some great snow. Did you ever ski at Mount Bohemia up there? (It has been open less than 10 years, it was some of the most difficult skiing I have ever done, even compared to out west. Its an expert only place.).


No, I've never been downhill skiing, but I was up there when Bohemia opened. It was a big deal at the time becaue there is *vey* little economic activity in the Calumet area. I remember after it opened there was some concern about the safety of the lift, but I never heard how that turned out.

I did do some cross-country skiing up there though. MTU maintains some nice trails on campus.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 15, 2007)

Now actually an on-topic reply. Don't know the validity of this, but there is a post on the Other Board, supposedly from the executive director of the Kentucky PE board saying that PE results were sent out, but "We have not received the Structural II scores. They typically take a few weeks longer."


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 16, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> No, I've never been downhill skiing, but I was up there when Bohemia opened. It was a big deal at the time becaue there is *vey* little economic activity in the Calumet area. I remember after it opened there was some concern about the safety of the lift, but I never heard how that turned out.
> I did do some cross-country skiing up there though. MTU maintains some nice trails on campus.


I did have to take my freind to the hospital while skiing up there, but not becasue of the lift, he hit a tree pretty good. Since mining slowed down years ago the UP is not the same, neither is the Iron Range in norther MN.

Cross country skiing is fun, I use to do it, I really should get back into it again.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 16, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> Now actually an on-topic reply. Don't know the validity of this, but there is a post on the Other Board, supposedly from the executive director of the Kentucky PE board saying that PE results were sent out, but "We have not received the Structural II scores. They typically take a few weeks longer."


On-topic reply is good. I am no expert on this, but my gut feeling is why would the director of the Kentucky PE board post something like that over there? (I don't think they would post that here either).. but I could be completely wrong.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 16, 2007)

Ritchie503 said:


> On-topic reply is good. I am no expert on this, but my gut feeling is why would the director of the Kentucky PE board post something like that over there? (I don't think they would post that here either).. but I could be completely wrong.


I agree, it does sound a little fishy. But you never know, which is why I decided to share it here.


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 17, 2007)

mudpuppy said:


> I agree, it does sound a little fishy. But you never know, which is why I decided to share it here.


It does sound fishy. But maybe that board director has found a direct correlation between posting updates and the number of calls the office received asking where the results are.


----------



## rdbse (Jun 20, 2007)

I recieved my Structural II results today directly from ELSES. I was expecting another week of waiting since I thought the results would be sent to the Louisiana Board first.

Anyway, I passed!!! :beerchug:

Good luck to everyone else, and keep us updated.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 21, 2007)

rdbse said:


> I recieved my Structural II results today directly from ELSES. I was expecting another week of waiting since I thought the results would be sent to the Louisiana Board first.
> Anyway, I passed!!! :beerchug:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, and keep us updated.


Congrats rdse!! It's party time! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats RDBSE!!! Results fast than you thought and you passed too!!! :multiplespotting:


----------

